
60,000 Antelope Died in Four Days and No One Knows Why - antimora
http://www.nbcnews.com/science/environment/60-000-antelope-died-four-days-no-one-knows-why-n421056
======
ommunist
I know why. From the advertisement in this article it is clear that antelopes
did not washed their hands.

